# International Brewers Day Celebrations @ Platform Bar - Brisbane



## beersom (23/7/09)

Hellloooo brewers and beer lovers
Well the time has come for this years International Brewers Day event (have you hugged a brewer today ?) at The Grand Central Hotels Platform Bar, and this years event is to be yet another treat (yes.... I know... a cheesy grab)
Fun and frivolity with the fine folk from 6 of the regions craft breweries with beers ranging from the recent AIBA Grand Champion Reduced Alcohol Summer Ale from the Sunshine Coast to the brutality of Eagle Heights 11% monster of an Imperial Stout. And naturally many shades in between....
There is only 50 public tickets to the event so naturally first in, best beered.
Tickets are only $10 which gets you your choice of any 4 beers from the 6 on offer and the chance to maybe steal a hug from Brennan or Scott or Frank or Brad or..... you get the drift. :icon_cheers: 
If you would like a ticket (and I know you would) contact Matt Coorey at the hotel on 07 3220 2061 or alternatively send me a PM 
Cheers , looking forward to seeing you there
Ian

Have you hugged a brewer today ?


----------



## bconnery (23/7/09)

I though it was supposed to be July 18th?
Come on, who's trying to steal extra hugs!?


----------



## beersom (23/7/09)

bconnery said:


> I though it was supposed to be July 18th?
> Come on, who's trying to steal extra hugs!?



It is..... but .... well yeah.... The guys all confided in me that they were indeed after another day of hugs  

Lots of brewmance at last years event..... I even heard cries of "brewer on brewer action" as Brennan and I embraced :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (23/7/09)

I'm in purely for the hug from you Beersom! :wub: 

Ok when is this on again?

And can I get a ticket from ya tonight at BABBS?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Batz (23/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok when is this on again?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap




Yes when is this happening?


----------



## beersom (23/7/09)

Batz said:


> Yes when is this happening?




ooooops forgot the date...
31st July (next Friday)
6:30pm


----------



## winkle (23/7/09)

OOhh, yes tried the Eagle Hts RIS while it was conditioning :beerbang: . Last year was good, I believe I was there.


----------



## clarkey7 (23/7/09)

I'm there :icon_chickcheers: 

PB


----------



## Ross (23/7/09)

PM sent Ian :icon_drunk: 

Should be a big weekend with the BABBS presentation night the day after :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Snowdog (23/7/09)

Last year was great even though we were only able to attend for about an hour and a half.
We would love to attend this year. PM sent Ian.


----------



## bradsbrew (23/7/09)

PM Sent :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Sully (23/7/09)

PM Sent :icon_cheers:


----------



## mossyrocks (23/7/09)

PM sent.


----------



## clarkey7 (29/7/09)

G'day Beersom,

Haven't heard back from PM sent.

Did we all make the cut??

PB


----------



## winkle (30/7/09)

Bah, going to be missing this one as well  . At least one of our visitors is promising to bring some Trois Pistoles so the end result will be the same.


----------



## AlphaOne (30/7/09)

I'll be there for my hugs!


----------



## Snowdog (31/7/09)

Looks like I'll be there with my lovely wife. Likely get there around 7, earlier if the M3 isn't stuffed on our way home like it was yesterday.

I'll be the greybeard in the Black Raven Brewing t-shirt with the accent.


----------



## clarkey7 (1/8/09)

Ross said:


> PM sent Ian :icon_drunk:
> 
> Should be a big weekend with the BABBS presentation night the day after :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross


Yes - Yes it was for some. h34r: 
Was a great night..
Good start for the weekend.
Great to catch up with the usuals and put some faces to names. :icon_chickcheers: 
PB


----------



## Ross (1/8/09)

Fantastic night :icon_chickcheers: Feeling very shady this morning. Thanks Ian & crew for putting this together.

Was a little disappointing that quite a few people requesting tickets didn't show, as it prevented others from taking them up - Meant more beer for us though :icon_drunk: 


Cheers Ross

Edit: Spelling.


----------



## nate2g (1/8/09)

Yeah brilliant night guys! The beers were top notch (a few nice surprises too) and was great meeting everyone.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (1/8/09)

Ross said:


> Fantastic night :icon_chickcheers: Feeling very shady this morning. Thanks Ian & crew for putting this together.
> 
> Was a little disappointing that quite a few people requesting tickets didn't show, as it prevented others from taking them up - Meant more beer for us though :icon_drunk:
> 
> ...



 
Apologies for being one of the guilty [email protected] I'm disappointed I couldn't make it
EXCUSE -I'm currently brewing like crazy to supply a 'surprise' wedding in 2 weeks (if they don't like hefes then f*ck them). Seriously, who in my age group gets married at this stage of life :blink: Should know better.


----------



## AlphaOne (2/8/09)

Had a top night! great company, awesome beers, and some excellent hugging!


----------



## Snowdog (3/8/09)

It was a great start to the weekend!


----------



## mossyrocks (3/8/09)

Ross said:


> Fantastic night :icon_chickcheers: Feeling very shady this morning. Thanks Ian & crew for putting this together.
> 
> Was a little disappointing that quite a few people requesting tickets didn't show, as it prevented others from taking them up - Meant more beer for us though :icon_drunk:
> 
> ...



I was another of the guilty party. But as I hadn't received a response for ticket request I took it as they had all been allocated.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (3/8/09)

mossyrocks said:


> I was another of the guilty party. But as I hadn't received a response for ticket request I took it as they had all been allocated.
> 
> Cheers


+1 on the thought I missed out side. 

@ Sully, Only checked my phone messages this morning. Dammit 

Brad


----------

